# Top Populars Games In The World.



## Caleb (Jul 3, 2013)

Before start this thread I want to clear one thing that there is a difference between poplar games and the play games. Let me clear this thing with an example. I like to see football or swimming on T.V.It's not necessary that I also play it in ground. 
Here are the list of most popular sports in the world. 
Soccer.
Cricket
Field-Hockey.
Tennis.
Volleyball. 
Table-Tennis.
Baseball.
Golf.
Basketball.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 3, 2013)

Legend of Zelda


----------



## Devor (Jul 3, 2013)

Mario Kart isn't up there?


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 3, 2013)

Super Mario 64 is like the greatest game of all times! XD!!

After that, The Legend of Zelda _Ocarina of Time_ comes second and Super Mario RPG: The Legend of the Seven Stars is a legendary game as well.

I am a Tennis freak anyway, enjoying Wimbledon like crazy these days...


----------

